# S.yorks or Notts Detailers?



## danielhoworth

Can anyone recommend any detailers in the south yorkshire area or nottinghamshire area?

I was thinking clean detail in doncaster, their work looks pretty good and fairly priced. 

Has anyone used them or can recommend any others please?

I'll be getting an enhancement detail or maybe a 2 stage machine polish depending on what she needs 

Thanks, 

Dan


----------



## Alfieharley1

slightly south of Notts but trust me go to Beau Technique! He is a sponsor on here and one of the best in the game. Check Scotts website or give him a PM.


----------



## RickN55

Alfieharley1 said:


> slightly south of Notts but trust me go to Beau Technique! He is a sponsor on here and one of the best in the game. Check Scotts website or give him a PM.


+1 Scott is a top bloke! Done a few bits for me before recently moved unit too I believe..


----------



## muzzer

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246

The above link is of people who pay to advertise their services on this site, if people continue to post details of people who aren't on this list then this thread will end up being closed and or deleted.


----------



## BTS

Apologies Muzzer - I wasn't aware of that, will know for future!


----------

